# دورة مجمعه فى تنفيذ اعمال مكافحة الحريق



## ابراهيم الجمل (17 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم دورة مجمعه فى تنفيذ اعمال مكافحة الحريق

ل م/ محمد العطفى 

جزى الله القائمين عليها خير الجزاء 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsUbAKGiFo&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT

​


----------



## MAA_KHIRY (22 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

